# Another EBT Coach #3



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The photos came out really well, so I thought you'd like to see it. This is an Accucraft Jackson & Sharp coach converted to represent the East Broad Top's coach #3.








a

Kevin did a great job on his last year and took lots of pictures - I just followed along months later - see this thread:
*Mr East Broad Top's EBT Coach #3* 
The clerestory has a 13-window strip made by RGS Models for their coach side kit - Kevin spotted it and we both got a pair. 


My coach started out red, so painting was more complex. I deviated from his approach at the roof - I softened the ends and bent them up a little (using a wooden former,) then I cut the roof/letter boards off with my table saw, so the remains of the board are the trim strip above the new wooden letterboard. 









I used the original end platforms - I debated long and hard about cutting off the originals but finally decided to live with them. I need to replace the steps with something more prototypical, and I have to do the roof treatment.


The lighting stayed the same, but I painted the bulbs with yellow translucent paint (sold at Michaels as part of the set for finishing plastic car kits.) The battery is in the toilet compartment, and I added a blind made from tissue soaked with brown paint.










The trucks say DRGW in large letters, so don't look too closely. Here's the other side:


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, but you have the distinct advantage of having yours completed. Mine's still awaiting a proper interior. 

That looks great! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

This is totally off topic, but while I have both Kevin and Pete together here: I am planning to build a turntable; do either of you know the overall wheelbase (engine and tender) of the EBT mikes? 

Thanks, 

Larry


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

she's a beauty. I'd like to get one of those just to have a proper scaled coach on my layout. (i hate my bachmann ones) But for an eastern themed railroad I'm startin gto get a little to western for my likings. 
I was thinking of going with the bronsen tate kits but my wallet has been a bit thin as of late. (hence why i haven't purchased the accucraft either). Is there any way you could post a side by side comparison of what you did or a before after photo for us aspiring kit bashers? 

Thanks again 
Terry


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

very nice... who's RGS Models?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Larry, 56' for the large mikes. 

Terry, the J&S coach is very similar to cars that ran on a number of eastern narrow gauge lines. The biggest difference is that the eastern coaches had a 13th window by the stove (which you can see how Pete added it). ET&WNC coach #4 was very close, and the Ohio River & Western had at least three coaches that looked almost identical. Beyond those coaches, there are a number of eastern prototypes which are similar save for not having the skylights immediately above the large main window, as Pete's coach #3. If you don't mind blanking those out (a little strip styrene does wonders), then there are even more prototypes for you to choose from. If you're modeling a specific eastern railroad, you're probably going to be in for a bit more kitbashing depending on which line you're modeling. 

Here's a "before" shot: 









You can see the "during" of my project by clicking on the link in Pete's top post. 

Parkdesigner, RGS models is RGS Models UK, who does laser-cut kits for replacement sides for these coaches (among other things.) 
Their web site: http://sites.google.com/site/riograndemodelsuk/ 
Pete and I ordered the clerestory strips from them for this project. I don't recall them being that expensive, either. 

Pete, I'm not sure where I'd go with the clerestory. Because the coach is lit, simply placing clear (or frosted) clear plastic behind it won't work because the light would shine through the original openings, and it'd look really odd. You could mask of the original openings so no light would shine through. That way, in the daytime, you'd see something that looked like glass, but at night no one could tell the difference. I'll probably do that on my coach #13 and baggage #29. BTW, dad brought out some neat lamps that I'm going to try in my combine #18. If they look okay, I'll use them in coach #13 as well. 

That orange lettering is SHARP! I'm inspired to get going on coach #13 again seeing that. 

Did you build an interior, or just paint the walls? 

Later, 

K


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

ah - gotcha - you mean *RGM* UK!! I know the guys well.... I was left there scratching my head for a moment!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

you mean RGM 
Ah yes, Rio Grande Models. (We're so used to the RGS around here.) 


the light would shine through the original openings

Despite my having painted the original glass black, you can see the light leaking through the clerestory in my 'night' shot! 


Pete and I ordered the clerestory strips from them for this project. I don't recall them being that expensive 
Well, 15 quid ($22) for a pair of plywood strips is expensive in my book, but they are worth it. Very neatly cut and exactly the right size, though with my end modifications they don't fit any more (check out my last photo!) I'm sanding the drooped corners to make them fit.

That orange lettering is SHARP! I'm inspired to get going on coach #13 again seeing that. 
Robert Dustin's decals - technically I think they are 1/24th, but they look great. He silk screens them I believe, and he's selling the biz - I hope someone takes it over. (What, me?) There are two sets in each pack, so I have one left for #20 - and he includes the 'Orbisonia' text. 

Did you build an interior, or just paint the walls? 
I 'improved' the interior. Painted the arms of the chairs black, the floor and walls brown, and cleaned up the places where the old bathroom sat. I used a pair of seats from my Carter Bros coach kit and modified the arms to look more like the Accu chairs. 

Technically, the metal floor was replaced with a styrene sheet. I agree with your note that the metal is overkill, but it's nice to have something to attach the seating to, and I used the four original center screws through the styrene subfloor to hold the walls together so they can't come out of the slots. That way I can safely lift the coach by the roof ends. 

Is there any way you could post a side by side comparison of what you did or a before after photo for us aspiring kit bashers 
Terry, the link to Mr East Broad Top's thread will give you chapter and verse. I printed his notes and photos so I could remember what to do next!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, Pete thanks for the help. I didn't realize they were so close. I may just save my pennies and pick one up. 

Terry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

for us aspiring kit bashers 

Terry (and anyone else contemplating a 'bash' of the J&S coach into an eastern road version,) 

A couple more notes on the conversion.. 

The Accucraft J&S coach comes apart easily, and you get to work on the sides and ends separately, while they are flat on the workbench. 

Cutting windows isn't hard, especially (in this case) where you are building up a new window frame anyway. The styrene overlays cover up the mess I/you made of the cutting (!) 

Putting thin styrene over the grooved siding is easy, but don't use too much glue. My 0.010" sheet melted a little in spots, into the grooves underneath! 

The moulded windows aren't the best - Jack Thompson took them out and put some sheet clear styrene in his pretty coaches. But both Kevin and I decided they are OK. That was part of my decision to 'improve' the interior rather than rebuild it. 

There have been a couple of threads in addition the Kevin's and Jack's about re-doing the interior. I tried to get a decent photo yesterday through the windows, but couldn't make out what was there. Seems like overkill to me - but as Kevin would say: he knows it's there!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to take the coach apart again (left the lights on and flattened the battery) so I took a few pics of the interior. Here's one showing the brown paint and the arms of the seats. I put it in the sun and tried to look through the windows to view the slapdash paintwork, but you really can't make out any details, so I'm very happy with it.


----------

